# Imperial Guard: Urban Combat



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Got the first of my Chimera's mostly finished (detailing/weathering) please let me know what you think.



















Camo is based on this:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice, I really like the clean, unconventional camo style. Keep this up :good:

+rep


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

This is amazing work sir, have a heapin servin of +9 rep!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very impressed with the urban dazzle camo. First time i have seen it and it looks very good. Reppage


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, more photo's taken today of the rest of what i've got painted:

Sentinel:









Guardsmen:

















Group Shot:









As i've got a lot of troops to paint (and they spend most of their time in my casualty box anyway) I don't spend a lot of time on them.

I am considering repainting their lasguns/pistols to be matt white, what do you reckon?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This is a very interesting camo scheme. I can't wait to see more of your stuff painted up.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking good man, I really like how your sentinel turned out.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

This is the, :awsome machine!:

+rep.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

> I am considering repainting their lasguns/pistols to be matt white, what do you reckon?


I'd pass on that. I think they're fine as is, although spending the time to give these guys a quick highlight would pay massive dividends. I would also consider adding some camo to the pants (look at the way GW does it, with the three dots, as it looks really good).


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> I'd pass on that. I think they're fine as is, although spending the time to give these guys a quick highlight would pay massive dividends. I would also consider adding some camo to the pants (look at the way GW does it, with the three dots, as it looks really good).


I have considered adding more detail to the infantry, but i've got a lot of infantry to do so spending the minimum time required on each basic trooper means that i'm not losing interest. I'm saving the camo for the characters, vetereans/stormtroopers and vehicles.

Of course, when i've got them all finished to gaming standard there's no reason not to go back over them and add detail


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool IG you've got yourself there. I'm also doing an urban IG army, I guess what they say,great minds think alike, is true. Have some rep.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

small update:
finished another squad, also finished an autocannon HWT (no pics yet)


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

nice job, I have a similar colour scheme on my Cadians but i have cadian green armour on a lighter Grey trousers and shirt, I wouldn't bother with the actual camo detailing on the trousers as i have done this before in the past and makes Ur basic troopers look to busy. Tank and sentinel looks awesome with the new style urban job too


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job. The camo style is cool, and the snow base fits in really well. You've taken a basic army, but made it awesome with a strong theme. +rep


----------

